# With the price of oil skyrocketing, how are you dealing with the pain?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

What soaring oil prices mean for the stock market as Dow tumbles into correction



On a side note, do you think American policy should be to capitulate to Putin so that Americans don't have to pay so much at the pump?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Two words: Electric car.

Side note answer: Oh, yeah. We should capitulate. It always ends better that way.
-Neville Chamberlain


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> On a side note, do you think American policy should be to capitulate to Putin so that Americans don't have to pay so much at the pump?


If we do Russian will be the official language of Germany and England by Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How do I deal with it?
I have begun a new exploration into the joys of rye whiskey.

Bullit, I discovered is a little bit prickly for me.
But I found one that is as smooth as a baby's ass.








12 year old "1910" Pendleton Canadian style rye.

OMG. With a couple ice cubes floating around it is sweet as candy.

I'm going to keep sampling however. For scientific reasons only.
Just to be sure there isn't variance between bottles.

I'll let ya know.

In a feeble attempt to keep it on subject, it IS more expensive than gas.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> On a side note, do you think American policy should be to capitulate to Putin so that Americans don't have to pay so much at the pump?


It won't work Jean.
You can't 'capitulate' to a bully. It only makes them bolder, and meaner.
We tried with Hitler.
The world did everything it could do to keep the peace with Hitler. Everything. He'd sign a treaty, then break it. Over and over.

WW3 started February 23, 2022. 
We will be shooting at Russia (and prolly China) by years end, and there is nothing we can do about it. Why? Because the aggressor sets the tone. He's not gonna stop. He's gonna need to BE stopped. With force.
My heart bleeds for Ukraine. I wish we had a president like theirs.

Which is why I'm going to finish off this bottle of Pendleton, and watch Gilligan Island re-runs.

*sigh


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

I'm optimistic fuel prices will come down because a deepening recession is too destabilizing. We will mostly capitulate to putin because contrary to stupid CNN propaganda, he is simply reclaiming ethnic Russian land and to escalate to all kinds of economic and ground war is fantastically ******ed.
A lot of hot air being blown by sjw western elites.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

The war has nothing to do with gas prices except for BP and ExxonMobil walked away from Russia, and they never lose money, they just shut down the wells and open them up somewhere else. And pass the cost on to us and just say it's because of the war. Just like a hurricane that never really shutdown the pumping and refining of gas and oil. It's just an excuse to price gouge.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> How do I deal with it?
> I have begun a new exploration into the joys of rye whiskey.


Yeah. There's no way we could have known from your posts lately.

;>


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

How am I dealing with it?

Shooting Rock, Ice and Tar altogether while pimping myself out and then drinking enough booze to kill the world kidneys!

Anyhoo, how I am truly dealing with it is just working and keep on going and hope more ants leave so I will make more money!!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm going to start up a $1 cash surcharge as each pax gets into my car.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah. There's no way we could have known from your posts lately.
> 
> ;>


After I'm done with my Rye research .. I think I will go down the Irish Whisky rabbit hole.
There HAS to be better than Bushmills and Jamison.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

foreverct said:


> We will mostly capitulate to putin


It won't matter.
He won't stop.

World War 3 has already begun, started on February 23.
Ask Putin -- he knows. He has said so.
Nobody listens.

Joe said he was gonna shut down US oil production
He promised.
Now he's doing it.
Nobody listens.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> It won't work Jean.
> You can't 'capitulate' to a bully. It only makes them bolder, and meaner.
> We tried with Hitler.
> The world did everything it could do to keep the peace with Hitler. Everything. He'd sign a treaty, then break it. Over and over.


Had we stayed out of WWI there never would have been a WWII not a Hitler. And had the Obama admin state dept./CIA not meddled in Ukraine and overthrown their elected leader, there would have been no Russian invasion. Unfortunately, certain interests, we'll call them internationalists, somehow keep getting the American masses to think these endless wars somehow are necessary. Putin is no threat to the US unless we back him into a corner, and that appears to be what we are going to do. Buy gold.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> Had we stayed out of WWI there never would have been a WWII not a Hitler. And had the Obama admin state dept./CIA not meddled in Ukraine and overthrown their elected leader, there would have been no Russian invasion. Unfortunately, certain interests, we'll call them internationalists, somehow keep getting the American masses to think these endless wars somehow are necessary.


You can play 'what if' if you wanna.
You might enjoy an author of several books. He calls it "alternate history". His name is Turtledove ... forget his first name.
What if ...?


FL_Steve said:


> Putin is no threat to the US unless we back him into a corner, and that appears to be what we are going to do. Buy gold.


He's already there. In the corner. AND he's crazy. He IS Hitler ... with nukes. I have a sinking feeling how this will end, and at this point I don't think it matters what we do.
The cards have been dealt. 
And, gold does not shield from radiation as well as lead.

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> If we do Russian will be the official language of Germany and England by Memorial Day weekend.


LOL, no if that's the case we'll all be Larping _Fallout 2022 :This shit isn't a game_


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cocaine and hookers


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> What soaring oil prices mean for the stock market as Dow tumbles into correction
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, do you think American policy should be to capitulate to Putin so that Americans don't have to pay so much at the pump?


I bought Chevron so my stock doubled.
And no do not appease the baby killer Poo dung


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I bought Chevron so my stock doubled.
> And no do not appease the baby killer Poo dung


Baby killing, you say:? Putin is an amateur compared to the cabal that has been running the US at that.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I was driving day and night now I just pick one time to drive that's the best day or night


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Cocaine and hookers


and, twelve year old bonded rye whiskey.
ONE MORE reason to love Canada.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

It’s been hell for me, I’m actually at the point where I think my time has run out with Uber. With gas prices being the way they are it’s just not worth driving anymore. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 years and I’m just burnt out. No motivation to drive anymore. Plus if Uber doesn’t throw it’s drivers a bone then they are are going to lose a lot of drivers. I’m so done with this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steve appleby said:


> It’s been hell for me, I’m actually at the point where I think my time has run out with Uber. With gas prices being the way they are it’s just not worth driving anymore. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 years and I’m just burnt out. No motivation to drive anymore. Plus if Uber doesn’t throw it’s drivers a bone then they are are going to lose a lot of drivers. I’m so done with this.


You know what happens if you wipe out 90% of an ant colony?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You know what happens if you wipe out 90% of an ant colony?


Unless you kill the queen it rebounds back.....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> It’s been hell for me, I’m actually at the point where I think my time has run out with Uber. With gas prices being the way they are it’s just not worth driving anymore. I’ve been driving for Uber for 7 years and I’m just burnt out. No motivation to drive anymore. Plus if Uber doesn’t throw it’s drivers a bone then they are are going to lose a lot of drivers. I’m so done with this.


I totally agree that all of the fun and enjoyment has left rideshare.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The thing is there's so many people looking to hire I think uber is gonna have problems when the gas price falls back to _normal_


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The thing is there's so many people looking to hire I think uber is gonna have problems when the gas price falls back to _normal_


Right NOW, yea.
But, one of the side effects of stagflation is ... high unemployement.
And we're seeing the beginnings of stagflation right now.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Personally I am not greatly distressed by the gas prices. I spent more on tires last year than I spent on gas. If this is what we have to pay to **** with Russian I’m all for it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cost of mile per gal up 8 cents for me... 

Ubers raise $0


Personal clients. 6 new regular pickups 5 days a week in am. 


Keep it up Uber....you can suck my


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

They can't increase the rate 1 cent per mile, but uber has an open wallet for cringey virtue signalling. No one drive on st patricks day


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

foreverct said:


> No one drive on st patricks day


You want a bunch of drunk Irish and wanna-be Irish on the road?
Oh, the humanity.
THINK of the community.
Do your part.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You want a bunch of drunk Irish and wanna-be Irish on the road?
> Oh, the humanity.
> THINK of the community.
> Do your part.


Drunk people should be pulled over and there needs to be DUI checkpoints. I'm sure Uber didn't give any clout to the BLM/ **** the police activists, oh wait


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

foreverct said:


> They can't increase the rate 1 cent per mile, but uber has an open wallet for cringey virtue signalling. No one drive on st patricks day
> View attachment 647349


With the gas prices going up I would think uber would donate to their drivers some gas relief funds and humanitarian relief to help the drivers put food on the table. $2 a gal pre Obiden, $5 a gal and rising a year later.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The day uber gives anybody gas allowance is the day I eat my shoe


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

foreverct said:


> They can't increase the rate 1 cent per mile, but uber has an open wallet for cringey virtue signalling. No one drive on st patricks day
> View attachment 647349


I think a surcharge for every mile driven once the ping is excepted would be fair.
The money would go directly to the driver.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think a surcharge for every mile driven once the ping is excepted would be fair.
> The money would go directly to the driver.


Words “fair” and “Uber” do not belong together, ya know… Unless there’s also the word “not” somewhere in there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ONE MORE reason to love Canada.


Maple syrup.....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Words “fair” and “Uber” do not belong together, ya know… Unless there’s also the word “not” somewhere in there.


I Disagree... 

Uber thinks it fair to keep prices low for drivers.... But eventually the drivers quit and are not replaced fast enough.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Rye whiskey
> ONE MORE reason to love Canada.





W00dbutcher said:


> Maple syrup.....


Canadian bacon ....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Words “fair” and “Uber” do not belong together, ya know… Unless there’s also the word “not” somewhere in there.


Or a healthy dose of sarcasm...

REALLY FAIR UBER... REALLY FAIR!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will go to green hub get a job thier . No experience needed.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh I wear a headgear, less blows to the head..less pain.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber drivers are quitting due to high gas prices


With gas prices soaring, Uber drivers are walking away from their jobs because they say they aren’t making much of a profit.




www.newschannel10.com


----------



## Lovelydeelady567 (Nov 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Two words: Electric car.
> 
> Side note answer: Oh, yeah. We should capitulate. It always ends better that way.
> -Neville Chamberlain


Two words: Power outage

Side note question: how do you expect to drive a vehicle if the power is down???


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lovelydeelady567 said:


> Two words: Power outage
> 
> Side note question: how do you expect to drive a vehicle if the power is down???





Lovelydeelady567 said:


> Two words: Power outage
> 
> Side note question: how do you expect to drive a vehicle if the power is down???


Generator....


----------

